

Anyone remember that screen design web app that was here a couple months ago? - mattculbreth

Howdy, there was a really good screen design / wireframing web app posted here a couple of months ago.  I've searched for it but I can't find it.  Anyone remember what it was?
======
ph0rque
balsamiq.com ?

~~~
mattculbreth
That was it! Thanks.

